# Presario F700 Microphone not working



## tester321 (May 16, 2009)

Guys,

I have same exact issue. HP Compaq Presario C700, model: c772tu. Audio input does not work and while tweaking with this, I think the audio output is also messed up.

I tried installing the Microsoft HD supplement and reboot and install the driver (downloaded from the link here) and it doesn't work. 

Can anyone help me with this? 

I tried un-installing the drivers, tried reboots in between installs etc. Just at the ends with it.... plz help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi tester321,
I have moved your post to its own thread.

If you are using a legit XP OS w/SP2 and key code you should not have an issue.

Does the sound work?
Have you followed this guide:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html

Bill


----------



## tester321 (May 16, 2009)

Thank you very much! I'll try the mentioned procedures and see if the work.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let us know.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## tester321 (May 16, 2009)

Hello Again,

I have followed the instructions from the link you've mentioned in your reply to each step very carefully.

Yes, my version of XP is purchased retail and legitimate from Microsoft.

I installed the drivers as per instructions after updating DotNet framework and installer as well as the UAA driver.

My sound came back now as windows sounds, music play ok. However, after a simple test with sound recorder, mic is still not working. I tested the hardware with the tester from Control Panel > Sound and Audio > Voice [tab] > test hardware. Still no MIC.

*CRAZY thing *is that now there is a "Smart Audio" applet in Control panel and when I double-click, the laptop *reboots* instantly! (when I ran it first time, it opened with options to configure mic for voice, or internet telephone etc.) Now, it just reboots when I double-click. 

Device manager shows everything being ok without any errors. Also, my laptop has Intel processor (dual) as Intel Pentium Dual CPU T2370 @ 1.73Ghz.. as it shows in device mgr.

Any ideas?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Did you download anything that would of installed the smart audio?

As far as Im aware its a audio burning program.

you can also simply remove it with add/remove in control panel.


----------



## tester321 (May 16, 2009)

Removed the program from CPL, still no mic... what gives?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi , 
Did you remove all the other sound drivers you may have downloaded, before you installed the this driver:
AUDIO:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4

Extract Files to a folder. Run the installer. If it errors upon installation use device Manager.
From Device Manager, right click "Audio Device on HD".
Choose Update driver.
Check no to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware" and click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the unzipped folder and choose the "WiSVHe5.inf".
Ignore XP when it complains.
REBOOT.

Install the above driver and the check to see if your mic is muted.

I must admit that I thought you had a F700 series instead of a C700 series (should have looked a little closer to your post). The F700 series is known to have this issue unless the above driver is installed. It appears though your model should take the same driver.

Bill


----------



## tester321 (May 16, 2009)

Bill,

Actually, the subject line for the message is misleading since it indicates F700... my mistake. In any event, you are correct as I have mentioned in the message itself, the laptop is COMPAQ PRESARIO C700 (SERVICE TAG: C772TU).

I did what you suggested (uninstalled even the HDAudio modem from Add/Remove - I know I didn't need to, but thought it might help... We can reinstall that later.. not that important to have a modem anyway for me right now).

I got the warnings like you mentioned about driver signing etc. At the end, Hardware Update Wizard window showed the following:

There was a problem installing this hardware:
Conexant HD-Audio SmartAudio 221.

The device cannot start. (Code 10).

When I click Finish, troubleshooter help & support started (which I know cannot help so, just closed it and rebooting). Will post back in a sec.


----------



## tester321 (May 16, 2009)

Ok, After reboot, I had one Conexant HD Audio item and another audio device etc. Didn't make sense to me, but one had a red X. I updated the driver for that like you suggested again and also to the other one above it that read something like Audio device...(I don't quite remember exactly what it mentioned but, it is the same audio device I believe). The audio came back. But the Mic is STILL NOT WORKING!!! Aaaarghh.. (yes, I did check again, all the settings of Mic, increased all the way, enabled Mic boost.... and checked used selected devices only etc.) NO luck.

Don't know what to do.... Next thing I am thinking is to blow this whole thing out and try to reinstall XP again and see if that would work.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Can you run Everest under my signature so I can "see" what hardware you have?
Copy and paste the Full Report to Notepad or MS Word and attach the report using the Go Advance Option.

Note: Is this an internal mic or external?

Bill


----------



## tester321 (May 16, 2009)

Bill,

I bit the bullet and reinstalled the OS again. (attached the report you requested)

Couple of things I need your input in:

1) Synaptics Touchpad driver does not seem to work (is there a different version?).

2) I installed XP with "SATA" disabled in Bios. However, after installing the chipset drivers, I see the SATA controller. But, when I go back to Bios and enable it, I am getting the BSOD during boot. If I disable it again, XP boots ok. How can I enable and use the full features SATA offers?

3) MIC is still not working even after following everything religiously. External Mic through the Mic input jack works by the way.

4) Is there anyway to use that wireless button?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Did you install the Intel Matrix Storage Manager?
Disable the Sata driver in the BIOS
Reboot the computer
Install this driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=228&product=3694963
Restart the computer twice
On the second time enter the BIOS
Enable the Sata Driver.
Windows should boot normally.

As far has the Touch Pad Driver:
From the specs you have an Alps Touchpad not a Synaptics Touchpad.
Uninstall the Synaptics Touchpad driver in Add/Remove Programs
See if this driver will install:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=ob-34634-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en

What UAA driver did you install (Link please)?

Bill


----------



## emar (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello. Previously I had no problem with my built in microphone on my Compaq Presario F700, which I had for a couple of years now. I used to be able to make calls on webcam and Skype. However, it is not working anymore now. Despite checking everything as instructed in Skype help, it still cannot detect my mic. There was no sound when using Sound Recorder either.

I have read the solution that the wonderful Erlise written here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/f700-sound-and-mic-working-235143.html

May I know if this is the right solution for me too?
XP and Conexant HD Audio 3.43.0 was originally installed.

Appreciate your help very much.


----------



## stag3cr3w (Dec 16, 2009)

i know this thread is old but i would like to add that the 2 wires that run to the mic through the hinge up the back of the display are very very thin and are prone to breaking if you open and close your laptop alot... i had this same problem, and only noticed that the wires were broken when my display went kaput and i took my laptop apart... 

just thought i would share that info with you  

cheers


----------



## emar (Nov 14, 2009)

stag3cr3w said:


> i know this thread is old but i would like to add that the 2 wires that run to the mic through the hinge up the back of the display are very very thin and are prone to breaking if you open and close your laptop alot... i had this same problem, and only noticed that the wires were broken when my display went kaput and i took my laptop apart...
> 
> just thought i would share that info with you
> 
> cheers


Thank you for sharing this. I think that is actually what happen to mine. Guess I got no choice but send it for repair as I won't know how to put the computer back on if I take it apart...:smile:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is the service manual if that helps you:
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c01295900.pdf

Bill


----------



## coldfog (Jan 21, 2010)

stag3cr3w said:


> i know this thread is old but i would like to add that the 2 wires that run to the mic through the hinge up the back of the display are very very thin and are prone to breaking if you open and close your laptop alot... i had this same problem, and only noticed that the wires were broken when my display went kaput and i took my laptop apart...
> 
> just thought i would share that info with you
> 
> cheers


but if thts the case thn does ur speech menu in ctrl panel show 'speech recognition' ...bcoz i think tht if it does thn u hv correct drivers installed..except thtt wires r broken.:4-thatsba


----------



## tester321 (May 16, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Guys,

I just want to thank all of for offering your support and advice. I come here when I run into a roadblock I can't solve myself and it is just great how this community helps everyone.

Thank you again!

Regarding the mic issue, I got fed up and gave a external mic to my wife as she uses it for voice chat etc. with her folks.


----------

